# Review of the Seiko 779K



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

Things seem a bit quiet so I thought I'd do a write up of my impressions of the 779K.

First impressions :

An enormously heavy watch 40mm in diameter and 15mm deep which is about par for the course nowadays but gives the impression of being bigger.

The case :

This is what drew me to the watch originally, a really cracking bezel which moves in half second increments and has a very nice feel to it.

The sides of the bezel are scalloped for easy grip and when centred lines up with mating scalloping on the case itself.

The back has the cresting wave motif and watch details which include "AU" in a box which, if memory serves, indicates it was made in Singapore. If I am wrong no doubt a Seiko buff will correct me.

The crown is set at 4 o'clock, again a good idea, as if it had been at 3 I think I would have a big dent in the back of my hand by now!



















The Bracelet :

This solid link bracelet feels good, on my model I found the underside edges perhaps not quite as smooth as they could be. But any moans seem churlish when you think of what you get for not much money.

Its signed clasp is a push button and divers lock. Belt and braces!!

Dial and hands :

Excellent throughout.

Seiko have managed to make a divers watch with a nice original look.

I love the rocket shaped hands and the matt black dial.

I have never liked day/date watches but on this model they have black day/date discs which look so much more classy and unobtrusive.

The luminosity is excellent and the watch is fitted with a "Hardlex" crystal which is some sort of mineral glass I presume.










The Movement:

This model is fitted with the 7S26 auto which I would presume is Seiko's entry level motor.

These are reputed to be bullet proof but it falls down in 2 ways when compared to say, the ETA 2482 :

No hacking.

No manual winding.

The manual winding is handy for building up a reserve and without hacking I found it almost impossible to set the watch to the correct time.

The second hand jitters around slightly, reminiscent of vintage watches without the smooth movement we are used to today.

That said I timed my watch over a week and found it has lost 6 seconds!









This is superb in anyones book so full marks to Seiko.

This is a purely subjective report and I haven't much knowledge of Seiko but I have been incredibly impressed with the 779K

How do they do it for the money?

I don't know, but I would urge anybody who doesn't own one of these watches to add one to their collection ASAP.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep....excellent....agree with all of that.......very good photos.......very good review...........overall.......excellent report Neil.........well done!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Nicely done Neil. As I've said before I believe this is the most value for the money watch available. I get a great feeling every time I put it on. If I thought they were going to stop making them I'd run out today and buy one or two more to ensure a lifetime supply. I think it's easyer to hack if it's not fully wound. Mine hacks just as easily as my Speedy Pro.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mine gains just 2 s per day. Very pleased with it!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Good Review Neil, and a nice looking watch, you say it's 40mm in diam, yet looks bigger, funny how photos fool the eye, it looks a bit smaller to me, perhaps it's the size of the bracelet thats doing it. fred.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thank you for that review Neil. I haven't taken mine off since getting it a couple of days ago.

I find it very comfortable on the bracelet, it needs a heavy bracelet to balance a watch like this on the wrist. I think the bracelet is excellent and a great match for the watch. The one thing about bracelet that worries me is that no matter how expensive the bracelet is, the weak links







are the springbars and the bracelet pins. The spring bars on the 779 probably work quite hard.

I really like the dial too, it is very legible and has genuinely effective lume, including that on the second hand and the bezel dot. Neil, don't you think this would be a wonderful looking watch with a no-day/date option? Having said that like another recent poster I work nights and frquently lose track of the day. This is my only watch with a day and I actually use it!

The bezel has got to be one of the most practical of designs for ease of use in the wet.

The crystal has a gentle dome to it (which you have captured well Neil) and seems to have low reflectivity (if there is such a word). The dome really adds to the bullet-proof feel of the watch.

Timekeeping: as far as I can tell it seems to be about 3s/day fast, although it would appear to be more variable in its gain than say my M4. I also miss the hacking seconds, I have never tried to hack it as I read somewhere that damage to the movement could occur.

Like Sargon I would get another if I thought they might become hard to get. Cracking buy at Â£145.

Simon


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

A couple of further points:

The lume is extremely well matched between the hands and the indices which a lot of watch makers seem to find difficult. This applies to night and day.

Regarding its rather unusual styling, I think it a classic design in the making. I found it quite an eye opener when I got it out of the box, but now it seems easy on the eye.

I will bore you all no further on the subject.

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok just one more thing, no more I promise.

A possible criticism: ineffective crown guard. While the form looks good, two sides of the guard should extend out in some way to cover the crown. Or the corwn could be smaller but I like the big crown.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Two follow ups to what Si said. The spring bars on this watch are massive and solid. No worries there.

According to Roy and other knowledgeable people hacking a non-hacking watch causes no harm. As I understand it the 7S26 movement was built as non-hacking for two reasons. Better shock-protection (survivability) and ease of service. True or not I don't know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks all for your kind words on my review.

I was especially chuffed with the praise for the photo's as I must have the oldest and most ineffective camera here, it takes floppy discs!

But the lack of sophistication does make you work harder!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil, I am sooooooooo shocked!

Do you now feel your gaze gravitate to the Seiko display in your local jewellers, longingly and achingly?

Peter


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Not yet Peter!

I actually bought it to replace my O&W as a garden watch for when I'm pruning etc.

I believe it was you who recommended it to me a long while back!

I am very impressed with the watch but cannot see myself turning into a Seiko buff.

Besides I've just bought a Sinn 356 UTC.

I've not had a Sinn before so no doubt that will take up wrist time now and possibly another boring review in the offing!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Good review Neil. Good stuff.

Peter


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not a fan of Diver watches, even Seiko but I kind of like this one.

Whenever I see it I think of Bill and Ben the flowerpot men for some bizaar reason.

Much as I like the old faithful 7s26/36 movements I do feel it's about time Seiko started using it's 4s15 more widely.

This watch would have been a great home for it in my humble opinion.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Andy, good to see you posting again, I was wondering where you were.

I also initially had misgivings about the looks of the 779, but decided to get it and see - as soon as I took it out of the box I liked it though, I think it is a great design that does something that stands apart form the Sub and Seamaster clones.

Are Seiko using that movement in any of their watches at present? I read the other recent post about the Seiko SUS - good looking watch.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree that it is time that Seiko moved on with a more updated movement from the admittedly tough 7s26, and it really is overdue for a hacking facility movement


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si

The 4s15 movement does still pop up from time to time but never over here. You would need to go to some Japanese sights to stay posted. I think it comes down to cost at the end of the day.

Seiko have something of a cult following with there divers watches because they are great looking, robust, excellent quality, value for money items. It's a formula that works for them. If they did fit the 4s15 movement I reckon they would cost in the region of Â£400-600 which would probably put a lot of people off.

Personally I'd buy it without a split second hesitation.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff

Agree with you totally.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

Andy.

As someone who knows nothing of Seiko, Why would a 4S15 movement put up the price of a Â£140 watch to Â£400-Â£600 ?

What is so fantastic about it?

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> If they did fit the 4s15 movement I reckon they would cost in the region of Â£400-600 which would probably put a lot of people off.


It would probably put most people off thats why they won't do it.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Andy.
> 
> As someone who knows nothing of Seiko, Why would a 4S15 movement put up the price of a Â£140 watch to Â£400-Â£600 ?
> 
> ...


 Neil

The 4s15 auto (and manual wind) movements are a significant step up from the 7s26/36's.

Thats taking nothing away from these proven engines at all. Legendary reliability and reasonably accurate timekeeping from a movement that in some guises, costs less the fifty quid, is not to be sneered at. As regards the 4s15...

Manual wind, seconds hacking, 25 jewels and a high beat 28800 bph may induce a slight yawn from people au-fait with the mechanical works of art that beat within some of those Swiss gems that SOME of us aspire to owning...

but a price of Â£4-600 still seems reasonable when compared to the ETA based SMP which is at least double the cost.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

Very interesting Andy, although I do think that a divers watch should be auto or quartz to alleviate having to keep unscrewing the crown every day to wind it, which in the long run could compromise the seals.

Possibly a reason that Seiko stick to the 7S26 auto in the divers available here?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

Ignore stupid reply above,

When I saw manual wind I thought it was a manual movement, after I posted my reply I saw 25 jewels so I assume its an auto with manual wind facility.

Neil


----------



## simesman1 (Jul 16, 2003)

I have the orange faced variant and I love it. The only thing I don't like is when using the bezel. It tends to rip my hairs out! I s'pose this is due to the fact that the bezel is flush with the sides of the watch case.

I guess if I wear it enough, I'll be arm bald soon.

Simon


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> I assume its an auto with manual wind facility.
> 
> Neil


 Correct although there is a mnual only version which I believe is the 4s35 but I'm not 100% sure on that.

I have never felt inclined towards Seiko diver watches but having read your review I find myself tempted to buy this model.

Funny old world isn't it.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

It's a pity Seiko didn't continue using their 6119 movement as fitted to my May 1963 "5" below. This watch has been totally bomb proof, it's been all over the world, dropped into and onto various things etc. and up to a couple of years ago worn as a "beater" and hardly off my wrist. Although still running perfectly it had a one and only service 18 months ago, has had two new crystals and Roy sorted a problem with the day wheel a few months ago.

No doubt, and as with most things economics rule so buying in movements became necessary.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Traveller

That's a really nic looking 5 you have there.

A ? though. Are you sure it's from 1963 ?? Reason for asking is that I thought the 6119 movement was only introduced in the late 1960's.

Thanks

Foggy


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Foggy - I understand that the first two digits of the serial number refer to year/month or month/year (can never remember which but I thought it was month/year). If the decade is known, in this case DEFINITELY the 60's, the first two numbers are 53 then I assumed it's either May '63 or March '65. I purchased the watch in Rotterdam early 1967 (Â£6) which would make March '65 a more likely date and that would tend to agree with what you say about the introduction of the 6119 movement. It must be one of the first of that movement then. The original signed clasp (Hong Kong made) bracelet is still in good condition but I've stopped using it to aid preservation.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Traveller

Thanks. Yes, the first digit is the year. I agree with you - yours must be a pretty early 6119. Nice









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Foggy - it must be an age thing (mine!) because it's 35 Not 53 as I stated.
















Hopefully here's an image of the back - no confusion then.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow - Based on when you bought it, it must be May 1963 then, as you said first off







That's completely blown my understanding of when the 6119 was introduced









Thanks

Foggy


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Foggy - I'll post a picture of the movement, you may be able to confirm it's a 6119. I've personally never had the back off but I think Roy would have spotted anything odd when he sorted the day ring. It was purchased new by me so I'm 100% certain about the decade. When I found out about the dating method I thought it a bit strange that a 1963 watch would not appear for sale until 1967. Where had it been for up to four years? It is the original back - honest.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Traveller

I can see that it is a 6119 from the caseback picture ie the case reference is 6119-8093, signifying a 6119 movement. I'll see if I can find out when the 6119 was first introduced, and then post back. BTW, the movement will also be stamped 6119.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

What I was getting at with my final bit was that a 1973 back has not been fitted to a 1967 watch. If I'd bought the watch 2nd hand after 1973 then that could be possible but it's not been out of my possesion other than those mentioned in earlier post. Here's the movement anyway, yes the just decipherable 6119 is a bit of a giveaway!


----------

